

E.U. Plans Sharp Reduction in Data Roaming Charges - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/06/technology/06roaming.html

======
nodata
Good, but I would also like to see the E.U. look at why these changes are
necessary (i.e. why this market is not working).

~~~
mahrain
"My conclusion is that the root cause of high prices is a lack of competition.
That means that operators can continue to charge outrageous margins, with
significant mark-ups for crossing from one EU country to another – even though
these internal borders are not supposed to exist any more." - Neelie Kroes, EU
Commissioner Digital Agenda.

[http://blogs.ec.europa.eu/neelie-kroes/roaming-in-the-eu-
a-n...](http://blogs.ec.europa.eu/neelie-kroes/roaming-in-the-eu-a-new-
approach-to-tackle-the-root-of-roaming-rip-offs/)

I would like to add that it's true, I have an "unlimited" data plan inside of
The Netherlands, but when I cross the Belgian border I get informed that it
will now cost € 5,95 per megabyte (!!!) to use data services.

